# Drop shot Rig



## Jim (Jul 16, 2007)

For the drop shot experts, Do you tie your own hook or do you use the pre rigged Drop shot rigs like this?:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpage-GDSR.html


----------



## redbug (Jul 16, 2007)

I use the stand out hook it works well for me it also comes in red


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2007)

I tie my own - surgeon snot to hold the weight, then a simple dropper loop to whatever hook I want. Usually an octopus style hook, but I have done them with my standard 2/0 offset EWG hooks for larger worms.

I usually thread the hook right on the dropper loop


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

I also tie my own. I use a regular size #2 octopus style hook, and 6-8lb fluoro most of the time. Then, I tie a palomar or a clinch-like knot and add a 1/4 to 1/2 oz. dropshot sinker, usually a Lunker City Bakudan.


----------



## cjensen (Jul 28, 2007)

This is how I tie my drop shot rigs
https://www.bassresource.com/fishing/drop-shot.html


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2007)

I tie my own. Palomer with a really long tag end for the hook, and a clinch knot for the weight.


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2007)

cjensen said:


> This is how I tie my drop shot rigs
> https://www.bassresource.com/fishing/drop-shot.html




Thank you sir!

Exactly what I need....Pictures! =D> \/


----------

